

Golygons and golyhedra - sctb
http://cp4space.wordpress.com/2014/04/30/golygons-and-golyhedra

======
tgb
Delightful to see explanation not just of a result but also of how it was
thought up, which is unfortunately rare in mathematics.

~~~
j2kun
I recently read a paper of Ryan Williams explaining how one discovers the
biggest breakthrough in circuit complexity in the last decade.
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1111.1261](http://arxiv.org/abs/1111.1261)

------
mrcactu5

        A most delightful way to procrastinate is to 
        attempt the unsolved problems on MathOverflow.
    

agreed

------
Grue3
This is incredibly interesting, and (thankfully) has nothing to do with
golang, as I feared.

------
gdonelli
Spoiler alert: Unrelated comment... don't they sound like STDs? :-)

